# Dorian Mode in 3 ways



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

3 ways to approach E Dorian.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Well....obviously I like this. Love your lessons Robert. You always show a number of different approches to the main idea behind it. Great stuff here.

Such a cool sounding mode to my ears. That may sound weird coming from someone who is very heavy rock centric like myself.

Grooviest sounding mode of them all.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

